# 2007 Mini Cooper Questions



## Joosyjoos (Nov 8, 2006)

Hey guys, im considering a 2007 mini cooper S as my next car and just had a few questions that hopefully you guys can help with. 

1. How tunable do you think the new puegot/bmw 1.6 turbo will be compared to the previous cars engine. And how much gain could i get out of it when i feel the time is fit?

2. Is the factory LSD worth the 500 bucks or should i just buy an aftermarket.

3. Whats the approx curb weight? Ive seen anywhere from 2550-2800lbs so im kinda confused. 

4. Performance wise how would it measure up against a 2004 Acura Rsx Type S (my current car that i love dearly... im just looking for a change of pace). 

5. How long does it usually take for the cars to be produced once your order has been placed?

6. Do i have any chance at bargaining for a little discount when they are in such hot demand?

7. how comfortable are the seats? Are they any different from the previous generations? I have heard a lot of car testers complain about them... are they really that bad? 


K thats it. Thanks for all your help. I realize that the new Mini isnt out yet... just wanted to get some opinions and possibly some insider info if possible. Oh and feel free to throw in any other random tidbits you feel fit. Thanks again.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

See PM.


----------

